# Hallowe'en Playlist



## djthroatslice (Jul 26, 2009)

I'd recommend "Tino's Breaks Vol. 6 Halowe'en Dub." It's instrumental, spooky and has cool samples and sounds. It's one of my all-time favorites. Apocalyptica's "Hall of the Mountain King" is great. The "Coven" song from American Movie. 

Do a "horror movie trailer" search in YouTube and then use an audio rip software to record the audio. I use that for my Halloween radio shows at Bowdoin college each year. Some of the 70's horror trailers are excellent.

I'd also recommend checking out some of my own music "DJ Throatslice" on Amazon or iTunes. It's mostly in the vein of Tino in that it's instrumental stuff mixed with sound effects and samples.

Messer Chups is also a crazy weird band that has some horror themes in their songs. Happy early Halloween!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm more into the "Oldies" of Hallowe'en related tunes. Stuff like Warren Zevon's "Werewolves of London". Unfortunately there is a finite amount of this and I've probably played everything there is at one point or another.


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

hey!
i'm really into that type of music too...
there's a 2 disc cd out called 'ghouls with attitude' ... it has a lot of songs from the 60's that are pretty fun.

also, if you just go on itunes there are a bunch of songs that you know of...
i've downloaded a pretty good collection of songs so far... i like songs like: 
- werewolves of london
- witchy woman
- monster mash
- haunted house by 'jumpin' gene simmons
- people are strange by the doors
things like that.

let me know if you would like to talk about music... it's right up my alley!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

The Time Warp!


----------

